# Sandro Tonali



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo sole 3 presenze in Serie B con la maglia del Brescia questo 17enne sta letteralmente incantando le rondinelle e i suoi tifosi, gioca con garra argentina e piede più che educato in mezzo al campo.
Questo ragazzo ruba veramente l'occhio soprattutto per la personalità, dimostra 10 anni in più.
Remember the name.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo sole 3 presenze in Serie B con la maglia del Brescia questo 17enne sta letteralmente incantando le rondinelle e i suoi tifosi, gioca con garra argentina e piede più che educato in mezzo al campo.
> Questo ragazzo ruba veramente l'occhio soprattutto per la personalità, dimostra 10 anni in più.
> Remember the name.



Concordo, grande sicurezza per la sua eta'. Me ne parlarono bene gia mesi fa al suo esordio contro l'Avellino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Concordo, grande sicurezza per la sua eta'. Me ne parlarono bene gia mesi fa al suo esordio contro l'Avellino.



A me ha impressionato dopo 5', per me diventa veramente forte, specialmente se lo piazzano mezzala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Che ruolo fa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che ruolo fa?



Per ora gioca in mezzo in un centrocampo a 3, i soliti giornalisti bresciani hanno già tirato in mezzo Pirlo, ovviamente giocatore completamente diverso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora gioca in mezzo in un centrocampo a 3, i soliti giornalisti bresciani hanno già tirato in mezzo Pirlo, ovviamente giocatore completamente diverso


Per giocare lì, però, dovrebbe avere sia doti di _playmaking_ che difensive, alla Biglia; tralasciando Pirlo, somiglia ad un Biglia o ad un Torreira o a tipi del genere?


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2018)

io che sono bresciano posso confermare che questo è un ottimo propsetto.. ha piu attributi di quelli che hanno l doppio dei suoi ani e cresce benisismo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per giocare lì, però, dovrebbe avere sia doti di _playmaking_ che difensive, alla Biglia; tralasciando Pirlo, somiglia ad un Biglia o ad un Torreira o a tipi del genere?



Si, lo vedo proprio come Biglia, un giocatore che da ordine a centrocampo. Secondo me il suo ruolo e' quello li, ha proprio le movenze da centrocampista centrale


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per giocare lì, però, dovrebbe avere sia doti di _playmaking_ che difensive, alla Biglia; tralasciando Pirlo, somiglia ad un Biglia o ad un Torreira o a tipi del genere?



No, ha garra e dinamismo, per me diventa mezzala, visione non ne vedo


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, ha garra e dinamismo, per me diventa mezzala, visione non ne vedo



non ha velocità e doti offensive per la mezzala. come locatelli e montolivo


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2018)

intanto oggi gioca titolare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Assist splendido di Tonali proprio ora per il gol del 2-0 del Brescia contro la Ternana.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2018)

Ha appena fatto un lancio alla Pirlo per il gol di Bisoli


Che forte raga, questo è un regista, nonostante il fisico mi avesse ingannato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2018)

Gran gol oggi contro la Salernitana.


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2018)

Ormai ci sono tutti su di lui


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Maggio 2018)

Ha appena segnato il gol del 2-2 contro il Cittadella


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Maggio 2018)

Bel prospetto, curioso di vedere dove finirà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ormai ci sono tutti su di lui



Avessero letto il Dumba sarebbero arrivati primi


----------



## sacchino (5 Maggio 2018)

Ha classe e personalità, sarebbe da prendere e parcheggiarlo in una squadra forte di B o di serie A.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ha classe e personalità, sarebbe da prendere e parcheggiarlo in una squadra forte di B o di serie A.



l'ideale sarebbe prenderlo e parcheggiarlo con un prestito biennale (tipo la juve con caldara). 

ha 17 anni, è ancora un ragazzino, a brescia è titolare, altrove non so se lo farebbero giocare titolare.


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2018)

All’estero nessuno si farebbe problemi del fatto che ha 17 anni. In Bundesliga a quell’età i giovani esordiscono e iniziano a giocare titolari, se validi.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> All’estero nessuno si farebbe problemi del fatto che ha 17 anni. In Bundesliga a quell’età i giovani esordiscono e iniziano a giocare titolari, se validi.



E infatti dove è la Germania? E noi?


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E infatti dove è la Germania? E noi?



A questo dovrebbero servire le squadre B.


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Maggio 2018)

da comprare assolutamente...


----------



## Zenos (29 Luglio 2018)

Ma quanto è forte sto regista?a tratti ricorda Pirlo...


----------



## Raryof (29 Luglio 2018)

Da prendere e da non lasciare alla Roma di turno.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Da prendere e da non lasciare alla *juve* di turno.



fixed.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Luglio 2018)

Lo seguo da quando gioca al Brescia in pianta stabile. Che dire, fosse per me andrei stasera da Cellino a strappare un accordo per prenderlo.


----------



## Raryof (29 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Lo seguo da quando gioca al Brescia in pianta stabile. Che dire, fosse per me andrei stasera da Cellino a strappare un accordo per prenderlo.



Sai cosa, questo è pure tosto in pressing, coriaceo, ottimo piede, tecnica grezza ma di alto livello.
Ricorda il primo Pirlo ma con qualcosa in più a livello difensivo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sai cosa, questo è pure tosto in pressing, coriaceo, ottimo piede, tecnica grezza ma di alto livello.
> Ricorda il primo Pirlo ma con qualcosa in più a livello difensivo.



Si esatto, al momento secondo me e' molto piu' bravo a recuperare palla e a fare scudo per la difesa. Il prossimo passo e' quello di migliorare nell'impostazione, cosa che puo' fare perche' i piedi buoni ce li ha.


----------



## Cizzu (8 Agosto 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> i soliti giornalisti bresciani hanno già tirato in mezzo Pirlo



Ma c'è più di un motivo. Stessa posizione, struttura fisica molto simile (ingobbito anche lui), e incedere praticamente identico.
Fisicamente è pure più forte. 
"i soliti giornalisti" che significa? che hanno il prosciutto negli occhi?


----------



## numero 3 (8 Agosto 2018)

Si dicevano le stesse cose di Lorenzo Tassi 7 anni fa.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Si dicevano le stesse cose di Lorenzo Tassi 7 anni fa.



Me l'ero scordato, sembrava dovesse essere un fenomeno. Una carriera in Lega Pro.


----------



## marcokaka (8 Agosto 2018)

Rappresenta la mediocritá dei giovani italiani de giorni d'oggi. La cosa che assomiglia di piú a pirlo é il taglio di capelli


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2018)

Fortissimo


----------



## fra29 (28 Ottobre 2018)

appena visto lo speciale "i signori del calcio" su Federico.
Giocatore splendido con potenziale interessantissimo (e questo si sa) ma mi ja sopreso la dedizione e la cultura del lavoro ereditata da mamma e papà Enrico (uno dei miei giocatori preferiti a fine anni '90).
Questo ha una mentalità che lo porterà molto lontano.
Via turchi, spagnoli e pipperi vari e puntare dritti su Federico.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Ottobre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> appena visto lo speciale "i signori del calcio" su Federico.
> Giocatore splendido con potenziale interessantissimo (e questo si sa) ma mi ja sopreso la dedizione e la cultura del lavoro ereditata da mamma e papà Enrico (uno dei miei giocatori preferiti a fine anni '90).
> Questo ha una mentalità che lo porterà molto lontano.
> Via turchi, spagnoli e pipperi vari e puntare dritti su Federico.



Tutto molto bello, se non fosse il thread di Sandro Tonali 
A parte ciò, condivido in toto ciò che hai scritto su chiesa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2018)

E' stato appena convocato in Nazionale maggiore


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

Grande talento, ma convocazione parecchio prematura secondo me.


----------



## vannu994 (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande talento, ma convocazione parecchio prematura secondo me.



Direi proprio di si... però visto anche come siamo messi a centrocampo direi che 15 milioni sarebbe giusto investirli per lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Direi proprio di si... però visto anche come siamo messi a centrocampo direi che 15 milioni sarebbe giusto investirli per lui.



Cellino intelligentemente non ha nessuna fretta di cederlo. Per ora lo abbiamo visto solo in B, prima di investire certe cifre aspetterei di vederlo almeno fino a fine stagione.
Potrebbe essere il nuovo Pirlo o il nuovo Bigica.


----------



## vannu994 (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cellino intelligentemente non ha nessuna fretta di cederlo. Per ora lo abbiamo visto solo in B, prima di investire certe cifre aspetterei di vederlo almeno fino a fine stagione.
> Potrebbe essere il nuovo Pirlo o il nuovo Bigica.


Vero, ma dal momento in cui capisci che potrebbe essere seriamente il nuovo Pirlo partono le valutazioni assurde. Se già ora ne vale 15...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' stato appena convocato in Nazionale maggiore



Male, quel pazzo di Cellino alzerà il prezzo così.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande talento, ma convocazione parecchio prematura secondo me.



ha più senso questa di quella di zaniolo di settembre.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2019)

Ok, Elliot non vuole spendere per Fabregas e compagnia... benissimo!

Quindi cosa siamo aspettando per prendere questo ragazzo? 

Basta una chiamata degli idoli Gattuso e Maldini....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok, Elliot non vuole spendere per Fabregas e compagnia... benissimo!
> 
> Quindi cosa siamo aspettando per prendere questo ragazzo?
> 
> Basta una chiamata degli idoli Gattuso e Maldini....



Mamma mia davvero, che pochezza. 

Ho sempre più il sentore dell'andazzo della vecchia dirigenza, ma non i cinesi. Quelli prima.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Gennaio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ha più senso questa di quella di zaniolo di settembre.



Ehm...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma dal momento in cui capisci che potrebbe essere seriamente il nuovo Pirlo partono le valutazioni assurde. Se già ora ne vale 15...



Quoto, se si intravedono delle potenzialità tecniche va rischiato (visto che non puoi prendere i top veri)..15 milioni sono tanti ma non troppi..oltretutto avrebbe ingaggio basso..la vedo dura se non si rivela un ce55o totale non riprenderci qualche spiccio anche se non dovesse esplodere

Leo prese Verratti al PSG dalla B...magari si può ripetere..


----------



## Paolino (11 Gennaio 2019)

Tutto da vedere in serie A. Come si può giudicare ora è incomprensibile. Stiamo parlando di un palcoscenico la B a livelli ridicoli. Per me 10 M. è già una cifra per cui Cellino può accontentarsi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Tutto da vedere in serie A. Come si può giudicare ora è incomprensibile. Stiamo parlando di un palcoscenico la B a livelli ridicoli. Per me 10 M. è già una cifra per cui Cellino può accontentarsi



Verratti è stato pagato quasi 15.
È irreale che Tonali vada via a 10.
Saranno una ventina di milioni. 

Ma se non si ha il coraggio di fare questi acquisti, rimarremo impantanati nella mediocrità per 10 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2019)

Dio Leo, Paolo che aspettate a bloccarlo?


----------



## Boomer (14 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dio Leo, Paolo che aspettate a bloccarlo?



Sai che il Brescia vuole 30 M vero?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sai che il Brescia vuole 30 M vero?



Dubito si chiuda a quella cifra ma a 10 in meno. Ma anche se fosse, si volevano spendere 20-30 per Duncan o Sensi, non vedo Tonali cosa abbia in meno. E poi almeno sembra un predestinato, non uno qualunque.


----------



## Boomer (15 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dubito si chiuda a quella cifra ma a 10 in meno. Ma anche se fosse, si volevano spendere 20-30 per Duncan o Sensi, non vedo Tonali cosa abbia in meno. E poi almeno sembra un predestinato, non uno qualunque.



AH questo non lo so, se no sarei un DS a guadagnare milioni in qualche squadra. 

Per quanto mi riguarda Tonali è un profilo molto interessante ma sarebbe pronto a guidare un centrocampo passando dalla B alla A nel Milan? Questa è la domanda più importante.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> AH questo non lo so, se no sarei un DS a guadagnare milioni in qualche squadra.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda Tonali è un profilo molto interessante ma sarebbe pronto a guidare un centrocampo passando dalla B alla A nel Milan? Questa è la domanda più importante.



Io lo vedo come profillo simile a Paquetá, sicuramente non pronto a guidare da leader il centrocampo di una squadra come il Milan ma per talento, personalità e potenzialità vedo a Tonali assolutamente pronto per essere titolare e togliere il posto ai vari Biglia, Mauri e Bertolacci che certamente non sono Casemiro, Modric e Kroos.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Aprile 2019)

Ieri per la prima volta in due stagioni, ha giocato mezz'ala di centrocampo. Non ha fatto male perche ha comunque buonissimi mezzi tecnici ed e' tatticamente intelligente come giocatore ma comunque il passo per giocare in quel ruolo non ce l'ha. Gli ultimi 10 minuti invece ha giocato trequartista, anche in questo caso ruolo inedito per lui e devo dire che li ha fatto meglio, ha creato una palla gol e ha segnato poi il 2-0 che ha chiuso la partita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Aprile 2019)

Se non lo prendiamo, alla prossima manifestazione di piazza a caso vado a spaccare tutto.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

Grandissima delusione, sembra un giocatorino.

Ma che ci avete visto in lui?


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2019)

A me è piaciuto.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto.



Come medianaccio di rottura al massimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2019)

Non ho visto l'esordio in A, ma oggi male male.


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2019)

Il problema è chi ha accanto. Deve fare tutto lui


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Grandissima delusione, sembra un giocatorino.
> 
> Ma che ci avete visto in lui?



In fondo giudicare i giocatori dopo una partita e non dopo un campionato intero è segno di buon senso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2019)

Non mi pare valga i soldi che Cellino chiedeva. Scommessa costosissima e rischiosissima.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> In fondo giudicare i giocatori dopo una partita e non dopo un campionato intero è segno di buon senso



Quindi tu hai visto tutta la stagione scorsa del Brescia?


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2019)

Oggi zero proprio. Ottimo invece torregrossa.


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2019)

Oggi ha fatto una prestazione incolore ma può anche essere merito del nostro centrocampo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi tu hai visto tutta la stagione scorsa del Brescia?



Tutta no, ma una ventina di partite abbondanti si.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2019)

Tutti dentro il forum si segavano per lui...il nuovo Pirlo...affidargli il centrocampo del Milan...ne ho sentite di ogni.... 

A me è bastata una gara di under 21 per capire che, di Pirlo non ha nulla...e che il giocatore è acerbo, non da grande squadra, non oggi.... non capisco, a parte credo i videogiochi, come si possa pensare ad uno cosi titolare del Milan.... ne deve mangiare di erba per essere un grande giocatore questo qui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutti dentro il forum si segavano per lui...il nuovo Pirlo...affidargli il centrocampo del Milan...ne ho sentite di ogni....
> 
> A me è bastata una gara di under 21 per capire che, di Pirlo non ha nulla...e che il giocatore è acerbo, non da grande squadra, non oggi.... non capisco, a parte credo i videogiochi, come si possa pensare ad uno cosi titolare del Milan.... ne deve mangiare di erba per essere un grande giocatore questo qui.



I capelli...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2019)

Di fenomenale non ha nulla. Magari crescerà, ma mi pare un mediano che per talento non ha nulla a che vedere con Pirlo o Verratti. È il classico giocatore italiano che andrebbe strapagati. Poi ci si lamenta che si acquistano gli stranieri, che sono 10 volte meglio e costano meno. A oggi 15 milioni, non un euro di più.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Di fenomenale non ha nulla. Magari crescerà, ma mi pare un mediano che per talento non ha nulla a che vedere con Pirlo o Verratti. È il classico giocatore italiano che andrebbe strapagati. Poi ci si lamenta che si acquistano gli stranieri, che sono 10 volte meglio e costano meno. A oggi 15 milioni, non un euro di più.



Ne varrà 50 tra qualche mese... Ha fatto due ottime verticalizzazioni di cui una di prima. Anche la punizione era geniale, quasi gli riesce. La personalità non gli manca. Può solo crescere.


----------



## mabadi (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutti dentro il forum si segavano per lui...il nuovo Pirlo...affidargli il centrocampo del Milan...ne ho sentite di ogni....
> 
> A me è bastata una gara di under 21 per capire che, di Pirlo non ha nulla...e che il giocatore è acerbo, non da grande squadra, non oggi.... non capisco, a parte credo i videogiochi, come si possa pensare ad uno cosi titolare del Milan.... ne deve mangiare di erba per essere un grande giocatore questo qui.



Nel forum si parlava di Musacchio come grandissimo difensore, del Turco come il nuovo Maradona, poi si schifava Dzeko ecc. Io spero solo che prima o poi prenderemo un vero ds


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ne varrà 50 tra qualche mese... Ha fatto due ottime verticalizzazioni di cui una di prima. Anche la punizione era geniale, quasi gli riesce. La personalità non gli manca. Può solo crescere.



Potrà anche diventare un grandissimo centrocampista, alla fine è un 2000, ma a tutta quella gente che ne parlava come il nuovo Pirlo non ho parole, quello non lo diventerà mai perchè gli manca una cosa che nessun allenamento ne il tempo gli darà, la classe.


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2019)

Mi sembra un giocatore normalissimo. ANzi, Bennacer più sembra molto più avanti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Settembre 2019)

Lo hanno definito il nuovo Pirlo solo i giornalisti, facile capire i motivi.
E' un mediano che abbina una discreta fisicità con buoni tempi di gioco e una tecnica di passaggio non indifferente. Per esperienza posso anche dire che il livello di una prestazione, specialmente in taluni ruoli ma direi in generale, è in buona parte determinato dalla qualità e dalle caratteristiche dei giocatori al fianco, oltre che dal tipo di atteggiamento che ti porta a considerare l'avversario. Ieri non ha brillato ma ha fatto il suo, e il potenziale si vede. Ha 19 anni, per altro, è sempre da considerare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Lo hanno definito il nuovo Pirlo solo i giornalisti, facile capire i motivi.
> E' un mediano che abbina una discreta fisicità con buoni tempi di gioco e una tecnica di passaggio non indifferente. Per esperienza posso anche dire che il livello di una prestazione, specialmente in taluni ruoli ma direi in generale, è in buona parte determinato dalla qualità e dalle caratteristiche dei giocatori al fianco, oltre che dal tipo di atteggiamento che ti porta a considerare l'avversario. Ieri non ha brillato ma ha fatto il suo, e il potenziale si vede. Ha 19 anni, per altro, è sempre da considerare.


Più Albertini che Pirlo come caratteristiche. Che poi a dirla tutta Albertini è un giocatore che non amavo particolarmente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Più Albertini che Pirlo come caratteristiche. Che poi a dirla tutta Albertini è un giocatore che non amavo particolarmente.



Accostamento azzeccato, si. Albertini nel suo prime era "tanta roba", secondo me.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Potrà anche diventare un grandissimo centrocampista, alla fine è un 2000, ma a tutta quella gente che ne parlava come il nuovo Pirlo non ho parole, quello non lo diventerà mai perchè gli manca una cosa che nessun allenamento ne il tempo gli darà, la classe.



Come Pirlo non ce ne sarà più nessuno. Si accosta a lui perchè proviene anche lui da Brescia. E' chiaro che se non veniva da Brescia nessuno lo avrebbe paragonato, non ti pare? E' il regista del Brescia quindi il suo erede.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2019)

Siete esagerati contro questo ragazzo per una sola partita giocata contro il Milan a San Siro di fronte 56 Mila persone. Gli hanno messo in mano le chiavi del centrocampo di una squadra di A a soli 19 anni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Siete esagerati contro questo ragazzo per una sola partita giocata contro il Milan a San Siro di fronte 56 Mila persone. Gli hanno messo in mano le chiavi del centrocampo di una squadra di A a soli 19 anni.



hahaha fa ridere scrivere il numero dei tifosi 
sai perché? per quelli che lo volevano titolare nel Milan 
in casa questo ragazzino li aveva sempre questi numeri 
era x questo che criticavo quelli che lo assonavano 
Questo vuol dire giocare nel Milan anche la versione mediocre 
perché noi tifosi ci siamo SEMPRE xkè siamo veri tifosi 

detto questo.. quoto chi parla di mediano con piedi discreti e un buon tiro 
pure Alessandro ha detto chiaramente che lui è un mediano 
non per niente ha preso aspirazione da Gattuso 
non ricordo se ha detto che era un suo idolo 

ne riparliamo sui 23/25 anni sperando x lui che metta nel frattempo molte presenze in A



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ne varrà 50 tra qualche mese... Ha fatto due ottime verticalizzazioni di cui una di prima. Anche la punizione era geniale, quasi gli riesce. La personalità non gli manca. Può solo crescere.


ricordando quei 2 particolari non gli fai un favore 
quella di prima senza guardare l ha consegnata a noi (grazie tante veramente )
la punizione una stupidata.. la scelta peggiore possibile 
perché caro mio un tiro a girare la barriera così non entrerà mai 

ci riusci una volta R.Carlos ma con tutt'altro modo di calciare e effetto della palla, mentre calciando come ha calciato lui rimane praticamente impossibile riuscirci,senza contare che Donnarumma era nei paraggi e la parava easy.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come Pirlo non ce ne sarà più nessuno. Si accosta a lui perchè proviene anche lui da Brescia. E' chiaro che se non veniva da Brescia nessuno lo avrebbe paragonato, non ti pare? E' il regista del Brescia quindi il suo erede.



Quindi abito a Conegliano, faccio l'attaccante e sono il nuovo Del Piero?! Giornalismo e prostituzione intellettuale infime. Tra l'altro dicevano ieri essere di Lodi, manco di Brescia. Lo hanno paragonato solamente per i capelli e per il ruolo, anche se con interpretazione e classe totalmente differenti. Ripeto, un bimbo può fare questo ragionamento, ai giornalisti con patentino invece va ritirato immediatamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi abito a Conegliano, faccio l'attaccante e sono il nuovo Del Piero?! Giornalismo e prostituzione intellettuale infime. Tra l'altro dicevano ieri essere di Lodi, manco di Brescia. Lo hanno paragonato solamente per i capelli e per il ruolo, anche se con interpretazione e classe totalmente differenti. Ripeto, un bimbo può fare questo ragionamento, ai giornalisti con patentino invece va ritirato immediatamente.



purtroppo non capita.. penso che la tua sia una domanda retorica 
lo sai benissimo che i giornalisti sportivi possiamo farlo sia io che tu 
per me x loro sono soldi facili e me ne stupisco anche..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2019)

Leggo troppe critiche. Ieri non benissimo ma comunque non state troppo a soffermarvi su una singola partita. Sono due anni che fa la differenza in Serie B, ed e' un classe 2000 e, all'esordio in Serie A a Cagliari, ha fatto un'ottima prestazione.

Per me il ragazzo si farà, se poi pretendete che a 18 anni, alla seconda partita in Serie A, a San Siro, faccia vincere da solo il Brescia e' un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Leggo troppe critiche. Ieri non benissimo ma comunque non state troppo a soffermarvi su una singola partita. Sono due anni che fa la differenza in Serie B, ed e' un classe 2000 e, all'esordio in Serie A a Cagliari, ha fatto un'ottima prestazione.
> 
> Per me il ragazzo si farà, se poi pretendete che a 18 anni, alla seconda partita in Serie A, a San Siro, faccia vincere da solo il Brescia e' un altro paio di maniche.



Nessuno pretende nulla, ma dal "nuovo Pirlo" uno si aspetta che anche a 18 anni faccia vedere qualche lampo di classe...qualche lampo in novanta minuti eh, qualcosa che ti faccia dire "ah però..."


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno pretende nulla, ma dal "nuovo Pirlo" uno si aspetta che anche a 18 anni faccia vedere qualche lampo di classe...qualche lampo in novanta minuti eh, qualcosa che ti faccia dire "ah però..."



Ma infatti non ha nulla a che vedere con Pirlo, giocatore differente da lui. 

Questo e' stato uno dei miei primissimi commenti su di lui, che lo seguo dal suo esordio in pratica:



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, lo vedo proprio come Biglia, un giocatore che da ordine a centrocampo. Secondo me il suo ruolo e' quello li, ha proprio le movenze da centrocampista centrale



Continuo a pensarla così, soltanto che secondo me come tecnica e' piu forte dell'argentino


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

Esatto. Giocatore di equlibrio, che fa filtro davanti la difesa e con buona qualità fa ripartire l'azione. Il classico numero 6. Pirlo era un 10 davanti la difesa. Tonali può fare il De Rossi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Giocatore di equlibrio, che fa filtro davanti la difesa e con buona qualità fa ripartire l'azione. Il classico numero 6. Pirlo era un 10 davanti la difesa. Tonali può fare il De Rossi.



Eh ma buttalo via. Tenendo conto che è anche più brevilineo di de rossi quindi più adatto all'evoluzione che sta avendo il ruolo. 

Comunque è giovanissimo,per me ha tutto per poter fare anche la mezz'ala ad esempio.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Purtroppo non lo vedremo mai al Milan ma anche oggi grande prestazione . Nel Brescia predica nel deserto imposta e fa legna. Provo già invidia per chi riuscirà a prenderlo.


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2020)

Più vedo giocare Benna con quel piglio e più penso che Tonali sia il giocatore perfetto da inserire al posto di Kessie, perché sono due giocatori abili in regia, abili a pulire la giocata ma anche interditori, ecco come si creerebbe un duo fenomenale su cui costruire il Milan del futuro.
Silva, Tonali, un leader tipo Matic e un terzino destro decente, se puede far visto che sono due sessioni in cui non abbiamo speso nulla e a giugno cederemo sicuramente qualche altro giocatore, non posso credere che pulendo un po' di sporcizia non ci salti fuori il suo acquisto.
Si facessero furbi, è il giocatore che ci manca.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più vedo giocare Benna con quel piglio e più penso che Tonali sia il giocatore perfetto da inserire al posto di Kessie, perché sono due giocatori abili in regia, abili a pulire la giocata ma anche interditori, ecco come si creerebbe un duo fenomenale su cui costruire il Milan del futuro.
> Silva, Tonali, un leader tipo Matic e un terzino destro decente, se puede far visto che sono due sessioni in cui non abbiamo speso nulla e a giugno cederemo sicuramente qualche altro giocatore, non posso credere che pulendo un po' di sporcizia non ci salti fuori il suo acquisto.
> Si facessero furbi, è il giocatore che ci manca.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Se ce ne fosse bisogno, venderei a malincuore anche Gigio per finanziare il suo acquisto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più vedo giocare Benna con quel piglio e più penso che Tonali sia il giocatore perfetto da inserire al posto di Kessie, perché sono due giocatori abili in regia, abili a pulire la giocata ma anche interditori, ecco come si creerebbe un duo fenomenale su cui costruire il Milan del futuro.
> Silva, Tonali, un leader tipo Matic e un terzino destro decente, se puede far visto che sono due sessioni in cui non abbiamo speso nulla e a giugno cederemo sicuramente qualche altro giocatore, non posso credere che pulendo un po' di sporcizia non ci salti fuori il suo acquisto.
> Si facessero furbi, è il giocatore che ci manca.



Formerebbero un duo top-mondo e saremmo a posto per un decennio. Visti i milioni spesi a vanvera in questi anni, per esempio le offerte per Correa, io offrirei 50 milioni. Ma immaginando un'asta forse ce ne vorranno di più.


----------

